# Armylist advice



## Jack96

I'm thinkin of startin ogres I haven't got anything yet but I want to have a broken armylist so could anyone post an armylist 2k that's incredibly broken
you'll have to tell me what the magic items do cause I don't even have the armybook yet
my main enemies are a chaos warrior/knight HORDE and an empire kurt helburg list


----------

